# Having problems findind 9mm ammo?



## TheLAGuy

Is anyone else finding it a real pain to find 9mm ammo? Unless I want to pay $1 a shot, defense rounds, hollow points, I cant seem to find anything decent.

Where are you guys finding the good deals online?


----------



## VAMarine

*moved to ammo discussion*

Yes, lots of people having trouble finding ammo, even the online retailers are sold out of a lot of stuff.


----------



## cuz13

I have tried every online store and almost every local gun shop. NADA and those who do have some left raised prices to 7-8 per box. Everyone has gone nuts buying ammo up. Im gonna wait it out and see if prices come down. Lucky gunner had some S&B and Federal this weekend S&B usually $12-15 per box now case px was 409 and 13 cases gone by time I tried to check. So thats what made up my mind to wait


----------



## goNYG

Yes, it is an ammo desert out there in the popular calibers. I just lucked into 3x 1000 round cases of FMJ 9mm put I've been checking 5 websites 5 times a day for weeks and nothing. You gotta be checking constantly, new inventory is trickling in and it is gone in a heartbeat.


----------



## 95chevy

Its hard to find anything right now. Cabelas is practically empty as of Sunday. I went to a gun show yesterday and they had some stuff there. But the best price I found was a box of blazer 9mm for $22. I wasn't going to pay that price for crap ammo. And everything else was $1 per round.


----------



## hud35500

Find a Big 5 sporting goods. They get shipments on Monday. Get there about an hour before they open. Their prices are still reasonable, but they don't know whats in a shipment until they open the box. Think of it as playing the lottery!


----------



## ldman

I'm having the same problem. Ammo is VERY hard to find right now. Sort of sucks, you buy a new gun. and then you can't shoot it because you can't get ammo for it. UGH!!


----------



## Planoracer

It is the same here in Texas.The only place I can get any is at my gun range/club and only if I shoot it there.Can't buy any to take home.Have you tried Cheaper 
Than Dirt? 
We can thank Obama,Biden,Finstein and Pelosi.


----------



## FloridaGuy

Here in west Central Florida there does not seem to be a shortage of ammunition except for at Walmart. In the past week my LGS has sold over 330,000 rounds of 22LR ammo alone. Now they are limiting the 22LR to 200 rounds a day per person. There shelves seem to be well stocked with ammo and the prices have not gone up. I am still able to pick up 9mm in Blazer Brass or American Eagle or Remmington UMC for about $19.00 a box and .45 Colt or .44 Special is running between $44.00 - $50.00 a box.


----------



## claimbuster

No problems here at all. Just go out to the ammo shelves in the garage and grab whatever I need! Just being a smart ass. Just by dumb luck my component inventory is really good so I've been able to stay reloading everything I need. I'm OK for awhile, but can't go forever. 

This whole situation sucks and these problems are all self inflicted in my opinion.


----------



## TAPnRACK

Try looking at local reloaders or independent ammo companies in your area. This takes a little leg work but they're out there.

I found several local companies that still have amazing prices like 500 rds 9mm (115gr) for $100 to $120. These are great for target or tactical classes. 1,000 rds for $200 to $240 as well.

I started doing this because the students who take our CPL class or Tactical Handgun classes couldn't find ammo to take classes. No issues and may never go back to buying store bought ammo again.


----------



## TheLAGuy

TAPnRACK said:


> Try looking at local reloaders or independent ammo companies in your area. This takes a little leg work but they're out there.
> 
> I found several local companies that still have amazing prices like 500 rds 9mm (115gr) for $100 to $120. These are great for target or tactical classes. 1,000 rds for $200 to $240 as well.
> 
> I started doing this because the students who take our CPL class or Tactical Handgun classes couldn't find ammo to take classes. No issues and may never go back to buying store bought ammo again.


What city do you live in?


----------



## TAPnRACK

Metro Detroit area.


----------



## Younguy

Everywhere I have purchased ammo face to face in the last 3 months has been empty for the last 3 weeks here. I am in Denver area. I am hoping this will ease up soon. I have avoided going to the range lately because I dont want to go empty on my shelf. I do have 200 rds on 9mm on back order from Bass Pro. Should have stocked up at the gun show in September.


----------



## TheLAGuy

Slim pickens isn't it? 9mm will go down in price soon, I saw a local place trying to sell a box for $23? Same price I bought it for at $14?  Emerica? LOL!

-SoCal Edition


----------



## ares338

I was lucky....I found 500 rounds of target 9mm ammo at a gun shop and found some good self defense ammo at Cheaper than Dirt online.


----------



## Couch Potato

TheLAGuy said:


> Slim pickens isn't it? 9mm will go down in price soon, I saw a local place trying to sell a box for $23? Same price I bought it for at $14?  Emerica? LOL!
> 
> -SoCal Edition


Supply and demand at its best. If the price was $14 that box would not be on the shelf. There is a steady supply running through BULKAMMO.COM though what is available changes every morning, they seem to always have several choices in 9mm. Yesterday they had 30+ cases of target grade 9mm at decent prices, but today it is just several choices in JHP rounds. If you must have it now, it is available but it is best to stock up when supply is plentiful for best pricing.


----------



## berettatoter

Join the crowd. Everyone is having problems with 9mm now.


----------



## BurgerBoy

I found some Federal 100 round value packs at WalFarts for $20.00 a box this week.


----------



## XD40inAVL

People see an empty shelf and panic. When new supplies arrive they buy to hoard, simply because the shelf was empty last week. So now the shelf in empty again, and the next guy gets in the same mode.

Stores are getting ammo all the time, yes it is busy, and sometimes inconvenient, but there is still pleanty, the hoarders are the problem.

We go to the range about 2x a week, one at a minimum, and if available buy to replace what I shoot. If they are out, I'll buy enough to cover both trips. A little planning, like driving through deserted countryside where gas stations are far and few, a little planning, a little in reserve is all that is needed.

JHP for SD, got 25 - 50 for each gun, and hopefully that will last a long long time.


----------



## TheLAGuy

I called around and most places in SoCal, they were out of 9mm, a few places were charging $30+ a box. I found a place that had some full metal jacket 9mm for $17.50 a box, I was pleasantly surprised to say the least. Just needed a few more boxes in the stable per se. 

Most places are gouging for at least 30+ for some Winchester selections (target ammo and if they have any). Its pretty crazy out here. I'll wait until the next local gun show and get a few hundred rounds for the range. Until then, I'll just stay with the local gun range ammo for $14.50 / box.

From all of this I've learned that its beneficial to have another caliber?!?!? YES!

Until next time...


----------



## Polkster13

I too was having problems finding ammo. Our local Academy stores are still selling it but you have to get there early. They limit you to three boxes and each box has to be a different caliber. I went by my local Academy store on Friday morning (1:30 AM to get in line - there were two people in front of me) and a friend joined me a couple hours later (he was around 10th in line). This Academy gets ammo on Monday, Wednesday and Friday. They did not have any 9 MM on Monday and Wednesday so I had a hunch they would have some on Friday. Boy, did they ever. They had 7 boxes of UMC bulk pack 9 MM Luger 115 grain MC, 1,000 rounds per box for $229.99 as well as bulk ammo boxes of 650 rounds, plus 50 round boxes ($13.00 a box). I picked up a 1,000 rounds of 9 MM and .40 cal. The .40 cal was the same price. My friend pickup up a second box of 1,000 round 9 MM and some 22 LR. I traded him the .40 caliber for the 9 MM so I ended up scoring 2,000 rounds of 9 MM for 23 cents a bullet. I was at a gun show on Saturday and the 9 MM ammo was double that. Online it is triple. So if you don't mind waiting in line in the cold weather, you can usually pick up some ammo at great prices because Academy and the other stores are not gouging people. However, there is no guarantee that they will have any of the ammo you are looking for when you go. It is still hit or miss. I had hoped to get 500 rounds or 100 rounds minimum. I just got *REALLY* lucky.


----------



## fishbonz

9mm, RA9T Ranger, .40 S&W, and 7mm-08 ammo in stock here
Handgun and Rifle Ammunition


----------



## TheLAGuy

fishbonz said:


> 9mm, RA9T Ranger, .40 S&W, and 7mm-08 ammo in stock here
> Handgun and Rifle Ammunition


$35 for 50 rds of 9mm, not that good of a price bro.


----------



## VAMarine

For Winchester Ranger it is, that's not range fodder.
The Aguilla is a rip off.


----------



## TheLAGuy

Link for range fodder?


----------



## VAMarine

TheLAGuy said:


> Link for range fodder?


Can you elaborate more? Are you wondering what I am referring to as range fodder, or are you looking for links to what I think is range fodder?

Fodder: *

3. *_ A consumable, often inferior item or resource that is in demand and usually abundant supply _

Your typical 115 grain FMJ 9mm ammo that really isn't good for much of anything other than shooting at the range. IE your Winchester White Box 100rd boxes etc.

If you want links to range fodder, you're going to just have to check back in at the regular sources every day (sometimes twice a day) and wait for things to be in stock and be ready to buy when it is. Do not hesitate. If you need ammo and you see it in stock, buy it. I missed 3K of 9mm the other day and I'm kicking myself in ass for not buying it when I had the chance.

I typically order from (in no particular order)

1: Lucky Gunner
2: Bulkammo.com
3: Brownells
4: Cheaperthandirt (I will no longer be ordering from them due to their price gouging)
5: Cabellas on-line
6: Ammoman.com
7. GeorgiaArms


----------



## TAPnRACK

^ Thank you for boycotting Cheaper Than Dirt... I will never purchase from them again after seeing their $15 Pmags selling for $59.... they gouged on other "possible ban items" as well.


----------



## TheLAGuy

VAMarine said:


> Can you elaborate more? Are you wondering what I am referring to as range fodder, or are you looking for links to what I think is range fodder?
> 
> Fodder: *
> 
> 3. *_ A consumable, often inferior item or resource that is in demand and usually abundant supply _
> 
> Your typical 115 grain FMJ 9mm ammo that really isn't good for much of anything other than shooting at the range. IE your Winchester White Box 100rd boxes etc.
> 
> If you want links to range fodder, you're going to just have to check back in at the regular sources every day (sometimes twice a day) and wait for things to be in stock and be ready to buy when it is. Do not hesitate. If you need ammo and you see it in stock, buy it. I missed 3K of 9mm the other day and I'm kicking myself in ass for not buying it when I had the chance.
> 
> I typically order from (in no particular order)
> 
> 1: Lucky Gunner
> 2: Bulkammo.com
> 3: Brownells
> 4: Cheaperthandirt (I will no longer be ordering from them due to their price gouging)
> 5: Cabellas on-line
> 6: Ammoman.com
> 7. GeorgiaArms


Where do they have cheap 9mm though, they're all out or selling for $35 for range ammo, agreed?


----------



## VAMarine

TheLAGuy said:


> Where do they have cheap 9mm though, they're all out or selling for $35 for range ammo, agreed?


Right no, no body does. Like I said, you'll have to stalk the retailers and wait for the stuff to be in stock. Ammo prices are going to be higher. Before Obama was elected, a 50rd box of 9mm cost less than $13.00, it went up then, it's gone up again.

*Bulkammo.com has 10 boxes of Fed. American Eagle* @ 22.50 a box (shipping not included). If you have none, I would buy it.

_*Edited to add: The above linked ammo is out of stock.*_


----------



## TheLAGuy

I bought 3 boxes at my local shop for $17 two weeks ago.


----------



## TAPnRACK

Found PMC 9mm for $14.99 a box (50ct)... bought 10 boxes. They only got 30 boxes in. This was at Dick's Sporting Goods.


----------



## BigCityChief

Nice price - same in upstate NY going for $20 - $25 per 50 rd box.


----------



## shaolin

Lucky I have been buying for the past few years but things are slowly improving. I just found 500 rounds of .45acp today at Bass Pro Shop but it was gone in 5 mins as they only allowed 2 boxes per customer. Don't give up and shop at Walmart late night and see if they get any as I found some at 3am one day. Good luck


----------



## MarineScott

The shop down the street where I work has some at least 2-3 times a week, posts it on his site. $24/50rds......not really what I want to pay, so I will get a little at a time.


----------



## TheLAGuy

Polkster13 said:


> I too was having problems finding ammo. Our local Academy stores are still selling it but you have to get there early. They limit you to three boxes and each box has to be a different caliber. I went by my local Academy store on Friday morning (1:30 AM to get in line - there were two people in front of me) and a friend joined me a couple hours later (he was around 10th in line). This Academy gets ammo on Monday, Wednesday and Friday. They did not have any 9 MM on Monday and Wednesday so I had a hunch they would have some on Friday. Boy, did they ever. They had 7 boxes of UMC bulk pack 9 MM Luger 115 grain MC, 1,000 rounds per box for $229.99 as well as bulk ammo boxes of 650 rounds, plus 50 round boxes ($13.00 a box). I picked up a 1,000 rounds of 9 MM and .40 cal. The .40 cal was the same price. My friend pickup up a second box of 1,000 round 9 MM and some 22 LR. I traded him the .40 caliber for the 9 MM so I ended up scoring 2,000 rounds of 9 MM for 23 cents a bullet. I was at a gun show on Saturday and the 9 MM ammo was double that. Online it is triple. So if you don't mind waiting in line in the cold weather, you can usually pick up some ammo at great prices because Academy and the other stores are not gouging people. However, there is no guarantee that they will have any of the ammo you are looking for when you go. It is still hit or miss. I had hoped to get 500 rounds or 100 rounds minimum. I just got *REALLY* lucky.


Just a question outta curiosity, do you hoard this ammo, or do you use it at the range? I've kept about 200+ rounds for safe keeping and looking for more, I usually use range reloads for about $14.

I'm curious what people are doing these days with the 9mm, its bonkers out there trying to re-up.


----------



## jskd82

*Re: Having problems finding 9mm ammo?*

Can't find anything in my area for less than $25 per 50 and that's the low end stuff. I reload my own with lead for around $6 per 50. With plated bullets It costs around $9 per 50. Reloading is a relaxing time killer for me as well so its a win/win.


----------



## TheLAGuy

jskd82 said:


> Can't find anything in my area for less than $25 per 50 and that's the low end stuff. I reload my own with lead for around $6 per 50. With plated bullets It costs around $9 per 50. Reloading is a relaxing time killer for me as well so its a win/win.


Where do you live jskd82? I was lucky to find a local shop that had 9 mm for $17 a box. I bought three of them for the stable.

How difficult is it to reload? I go to the local range is the thing, you grab the shells and reload at home. Please tell me more about this whole reloading idea, I think I need to get into this.

Note: I buy reloads for $14.50 at my local range. From what your saying the reload idea sounds like something I should get into ASAP!


----------



## Broondog

TheLAGuy said:


> Where do you live jskd82? I was lucky to find a local shop that had 9 mm for $17 a box. I bought three of them for the stable.
> 
> How difficult is it to reload? I go to the local range is the thing, you grab the shells and reload at home. Please tell me more about this whole reloading idea, I think I need to get into this.
> 
> Note: I buy reloads for $14.50 at my local range. From what your saying the reload idea sounds like something I should get into ASAP!


reloading components will likely be just as scarce as ammo is in your area.

around here the only primers to be had are shotgun primers. bullets are nearly nonexistent and powder is pretty scarce too. good thing i have been buying double what i actually need for years now so i have quite a surplus at the moment.

you can look around online for presses. they may or may not be available. check with Lee, Dillon and RCBS for starters (use your google powers). i use a single stage RCBS RockCrusher press (slow but enjoyable). that and the extras (scale, case trimmer, powder thrower, primer tool, case lube, tumbler, other odds and ends) set me back around $400 quite a few years ago. prices may be higher now. the there are die sets to the tune of roughly $40+ each, maybe cheaper used at a gunshow.

if you do decide to get into reloading, i cannot stress this next part enough. READ, READ AND READ SOME MORE FIRST!! a good book to start on is The ABC's of Reloading (look on Amazon) and then read other books on the subject. then get as many reloading manuals as you can find (Speer, Layman, etc) and read those too before you even throw your first charge.

reloading is not a game and can cause you and those around you serious damage, or worse, if not done accurately. a round loaded incorrectly can exceed its rated pressures and explode causing damage to your firearm, to you and the guy next to you.

stay safe!


----------



## TheLAGuy

Broondog said:


> reloading components will likely be just as scarce as ammo is in your area.
> 
> around here the only primers to be had are shotgun primers. bullets are nearly nonexistent and powder is pretty scarce too. good thing i have been buying double what i actually need for years now so i have quite a surplus at the moment.
> 
> you can look around online for presses. they may or may not be available. check with Lee, Dillon and RCBS for starters (use your google powers). i use a single stage RCBS RockCrusher press (slow but enjoyable). that and the extras (scale, case trimmer, powder thrower, primer tool, case lube, tumbler, other odds and ends) set me back around $400 quite a few years ago. prices may be higher now. the there are die sets to the tune of roughly $40+ each, maybe cheaper used at a gunshow.
> 
> if you do decide to get into reloading, i cannot stress this next part enough. READ, READ AND READ SOME MORE FIRST!! a good book to start on is The ABC's of Reloading (look on Amazon) and then read other books on the subject. then get as many reloading manuals as you can find (Speer, Layman, etc) and read those too before you even throw your first charge.
> 
> reloading is not a game and can cause you and those around you serious damage, or worse, if not done accurately. a round loaded incorrectly can exceed its rated pressures and explode causing damage to your firearm, to you and the guy next to you.
> 
> stay safe!


So basically saying, keep on searching for my 9mm at the local joint?


----------



## Broondog

TheLAGuy said:


> So basically saying, keep on searching for my 9mm at the local joint?


that choice is yours.

right now is just a really bad time for anything ammo related but this situation will pass as it always does. ammunition component manufacturers will get their supply's caught up, and the ammo makers will get new runs done and on the shelf. brass, bullets and primers will be plentiful again too. give it a month, two tops.

the real question is will the prices become realistic again? then again, what is realistic? 1000rd cases of Wolf 7.62x39 used to be like $60 years ago. 3 months ago the norm price for the same ammo was $200+ a case.

will 9mm be $14 again or will it stabilize at $20? $25? who knows.


----------



## FLThunderbird

Broondog said:


> that choice is yours.
> 
> right now is just a really bad time for anything ammo related but this situation will pass as it always does. ammunition component manufacturers will get their supply's caught up, and the ammo makers will get new runs done and on the shelf. brass, bullets and primers will be plentiful again too. give it a month, two tops.
> 
> the real question is will the prices become realistic again? then again, what is realistic? 1000rd cases of Wolf 7.62x39 used to be like $60 years ago. 3 months ago the norm price for the same ammo was $200+ a case.
> 
> will 9mm be $14 again or will it stabilize at $20? $25? who knows.


Its been 3 weeks since you posted this. You still can't find 9mm FMJ for what I would call an acceptable price ie no more than $0.33/round. Its just crazy right now. However long it takes me to find more ammo, I will *NEVER* be caught short again.


----------



## TheLAGuy

FLThunderbird said:


> Its been 3 weeks since you posted this. You still can't find 9mm FMJ for what I would call an acceptable price ie no more than $0.33/round. Its just crazy right now. However long it takes me to find more ammo, I will *NEVER* be caught short again.


exactly!


----------



## Broondog

FLThunderbird said:


> Its been 3 weeks since you posted this. You still can't find 9mm FMJ for what I would call an acceptable price ie no more than $0.33/round. Its just crazy right now. However long it takes me to find more ammo, I will *NEVER* be caught short again.


man that sucks. i have not set foot in a gun store in almost 2 months but last time i did they didn't have squat. i am waiting for word to come across the net that things are becoming more available again since it's 35 miles to the nearest shop and gas isn't cheap either.

i sincerely hope things turn around soon.

i still have enough ammo to last both of our lifetimes but i could always use more.


----------



## RONWEN

Broondog said:


> man that sucks. i have not set foot in a gun store in almost 2 months but last time i did they didn't have squat. i am waiting for word to come across the net that things are becoming more available again since it's 35 miles to the nearest shop and gas isn't cheap either.
> 
> i sincerely hope things turn around soon.
> 
> *i still have enough ammo to last both of our lifetimes *but i could always use more.


I'm curious exactly how much ammo that is? 

I keep hearing a story that the government is scarfing up everything that fits handguns (including .22 cal.) and assault rifles. Does anyone have insight on this or is it just another conspiracy theory?


----------



## TheLAGuy

Broondog said:


> man that sucks. i have not set foot in a gun store in almost 2 months but last time i did they didn't have squat. i am waiting for word to come across the net that things are becoming more available again since it's 35 miles to the nearest shop and gas isn't cheap either.
> 
> i sincerely hope things turn around soon.
> 
> i still have enough ammo to last both of our lifetimes but i could always use more.


Yeah how much do you have, I've only been an owner for 3 months, I only have 4 boxes in my stable. A little over 200 rds, I usually just range ammo. $14.50 for 50 rds.


----------



## Broondog

RONWEN said:


> I'm curious exactly how much ammo that is?
> 
> I keep hearing a story that the government is scarfing up everything that fits handguns (including .22 cal.) and assault rifles. Does anyone have insight on this or is it just another conspiracy theory?





TheLAGuy said:


> Yeah how much do you have, I've only been an owner for 3 months, I only have 4 boxes in my stable. A little over 200 rds, I usually just range ammo. $14.50 for 50 rds.


i have been buying ammo for nigh on 30 years and always bought more than i needed at any given time so that added up. plus i reload, so that adds up.

i stock 22 different calibers of ammunition and keep a *minimum* of 500rds on hand in each caliber. some i stock heavier, a lot heavier. do some math and guess the rest.

*I'm* not even sure how much i have.


----------



## TheLAGuy

Do you stock it in case sh*t hits the fan, or just in case theres a shortage one day and you wanna go blow off a few rounds of your fav caliber?


----------



## paratrooper

Broondog said:


> i have been buying ammo for nigh on 30 years and always bought more than i needed at any given time so that added up. plus i reload, so that adds up.
> 
> i stock 22 different calibers of ammunition and keep a *minimum* of 500rds on hand in each caliber. some i stock heavier, a lot heavier. do some math and guess the rest.
> 
> *I'm* not even sure how much i have.


There comes a point, when you stop counting individual rounds, and start counting pounds. :smt002

I need to take a current inventory of my ammo in the near future. I'm not looking forward to it, as it's gonna take me about 4 or 5 hours to do it.


----------



## Easy_CZ

I've located 38, 357 and 45 online, but can't find 22 or 9 anywhere. I'm stocked on everything, but I'm not going to shoot what I can't replace. 

This too will pass.


----------



## Python

None of the gun shops in central NH have .22 or 9mm ammo. either. Actually, most calibers are out of stock and none of the shops know when they'll be able to get more. Many of them haven't had .223 for months.


----------



## paratrooper

Not really quite sure why the ammo shortage, but I suspect it's consumer driven. 

Even those that don't own a firearm, are buying ammo for those that do. 

That, and a lot of hoarders are to blame.


----------



## Broondog

paratrooper said:


> There comes a point, when you stop counting individual rounds, and start counting pounds. :smt002
> 
> I need to take a current inventory of my ammo in the near future. I'm not looking forward to it, as it's gonna take me about 4 or 5 hours to do it.


i count cases, crates and spam cans first. that helps a lot. i also keep my factory 50 & 20ct boxes and put reloads in 'em (yes they're marked) so i can just count those easily.

i'm not a "loose in an ammo can" kinda guy.

the real hassle is counting loaded mags and stripper clips since i seem to find those all over the place. and i wanna know just how in the hell do 22lr rounds end up just about everywhere? they are like cockroaches! too bad they don't multiply the same way.


----------



## Broondog

TheLAGuy said:


> Do you stock it in case sh*t hits the fan, or just in case theres a shortage one day and you wanna go blow off a few rounds of your fav caliber?


i stock for various reasons but most importantly because i live nowhere near a gunstore and my range is at home, so if i wanna go shooting i can go to the ammo dump and grab what i need and go.

and some stocks are heavier for various reasons also. for instance, an AKM is a very hungry beast so only keeping a couple of boxes on hand is pure silliness. multiple cases are in order there.

when i go shooting i take on average 2-300rds for each handgun, 10-15 mags per semi rifle and 100rds per bolt action rifle.


----------



## wolfman49

*Wolfllman49*



TheLAGuy said:


> Is anyone else finding it a real pain to find 9mm ammo? Unless I want to pay $1 a shot, defense rounds, hollow points, I cant seem to find anything decent.
> 
> Where are you guys finding the good deals online?


LA Guy, I have some S&B rounds 9mm 115gr.


----------



## TheLAGuy

wolfman49 said:


> LA Guy, I have some S&B rounds 9mm 115gr.


Will you share?!


----------



## Broondog

as of 0516 CDT 3/18/13 there are 109 units in stock and ready to ship.

9mm Ammo For Sale - 115 gr FMJ - CCI 9mm Luger Ammunition In Stock - 50 Rounds


----------



## Broondog

some of these choices say "in stock"......The Armory: 9mm Luger [9x19] Ammo ammunition, Remington, Winchester, Corbon, S&B, PMC, Aguila, Wolf,


----------



## dhonda02

Three weeks ago, at my LGS, they were limiting customers to one box 9mm (FMJ or HP, only one). Saturday it was 1 FMJ and 1 HP per customer, not two of each. Three weeks ago it was $15.99 a box for FMJ and $19.99 a box for HP. Saturday it was $19.99 a box for FMJ and $24.99 a box for HP. In January, I was paying $13.99 FMJ and $15.99 HP. And this was Federal ammo.


----------



## killa82783

dhonda02 said:


> Three weeks ago, at my LGS, they were limiting customers to one box 9mm (FMJ or HP, only one). Saturday it was 1 FMJ and 1 HP per customer, not two of each. Three weeks ago it was $15.99 a box for FMJ and $19.99 a box for HP. Saturday it was $19.99 a box for FMJ and $24.99 a box for HP. In January, I was paying $13.99 FMJ and $15.99 HP. And this was Federal ammo.


I ordered a whole batch in September and 9mm FMJ was about 11-15 for FMJ and paid 18 for Federal JHP. These prices are just speculation charged. They will catch up with production and all this nonsense will settle down. I'm seeing $.75 round for FMJ that is just craziness.


----------



## XD40inAVL

Keep prowling the sites, many will email you when they have more in stock, or use a site like ammoseek.com

I scored this (delivered this week) at $14.99/box.

No, I'm not hording, or hogging, it was being sold only by the case, and the price was right.


----------



## OHshooter

9mm is starting to drift back in shops here and there in Ohio. When you find it there is usually a limit, sometimes just one box, and some small shops have marked it up double. Was lucky enough to get the last 3 boxes at Walmart yesterday for $13 a box. Guess this shortage is one argument to shoot .40 caliber as some big shops that have been out of 9s for a month literally have 50 cases of .40 sitting on the shelves.


----------



## TAPnRACK

I'm hoping to pick up 2,000 rds of 9mm this afternoon for $500 ($12.50 a box!) from a local ammo guy. Really hope he has my order ready... planning on shooting some Sat.

I found looking for local or semi-local ammunition companies to be easier than waiting for online stores to get some stock or going to local stores every week hoping to find a box or two. You'd be surprised how many local guys there are.

Plus, prices are MUCH better if you shoot a lot.


----------



## rprouty

I had lunch in Sedalia Missouri with my daughter today and a guy wearing a Sierra Bullets shirt came in and sat down across from us. I asked him how back logged they were. He smiled and said he didn't know if they would ever catch up. He said they're so back logged with rifle ammo orders that they most likely won't make any 9mm ammo for two years or so. I asked if he was kidding, he said no.


----------



## TeddyRuxpin

Yes, same here guys... According to my area gun shops, the reason for this is because the government is aggressivly buying and stocking up on all of the popular gun rounds. The reason: stocking up for war. (Rumored with North Korea). When all of this is over, the next productions will go directly to the police. Than to us. I know, it stinks!!! But it is happening. Online I would recommend: Discount Hunting Supplies & Shooting Supplies, Ammunition - Able Ammo. Search for your caliber, once you have the list, go look for the available link. Click that link, and it will take you directly to what's available still. Of course, it is much higher price than the norm, but you'll have something at least. Hope this helps... GOD SPEED!!!


----------



## schyfy

what needs to happen is we just need to stop buying and paying these prices and hold on the the little bit we have stoked up.. ive been dying to go shoot but keep putting it off because I refuse to pay $22 a box of range ammo.. thats rediculous.. I saw $30 for Blazer brass the other day at a gun range..If we stop paying the prices they have to lower it!


----------



## budrock56

9mmammo.com has 9mm for 19.99 /box of 50


----------



## Smitty79

GunBot find 223 5.56 AR-15 ammo in stock. That pasted in there funny. Click the link and select 9mm.


----------



## Younguy

I got 1 box (limit of 1 box per caliber) of 9mm Tulo steel at Wal-Mart for 10.99 last Friday. They had 5 boxes on the shelf. I would really like to try shooting IPSC/USPSA this summer but I don't want to empty my shelf of my HD ammo to do it. That would take about 150 - 160 rounds per Sunday just to compete and I really think I should practice for it somehow, somewhere with a real instructor first. Ammo availability is getting better but very slowly. Dick's sporting has not raised prices from the before " O " days but they just don't get much in to the store. I finally got my order from Bass which I placed before Christmas for 2 boxes of 100 rounds Winchester white 9mm 115 gr @ $23 each. Should have ordered much more when I could. 

Online prices are higher than they ought to be and I need to remember the shipping charges add in to that cost. When 9mm target ammo @ .40 a round plus shipping makes the news here it's an indication that the bad days still aren't over.


----------



## JohnCEa

Yeah it's hard to find 9mm these days


----------

